# Has anyone here adopted from Olive Branch Poodles?



## New2Poodles (10 mo ago)

Hello all!
My husband and I are adopting our first poodle in the next couple of months. After doing a bit of research, I am seriously considering adopting from Olive Branch Poodles in Ohio. They seem to have a lot of good qualities about their breeding program. Does anyone here have any experience adopting from this breeder?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Before you select a breeder, I strongly suggest you contact the nearest poodle club for recommendations. 
For the Cincinnati area: The Greater Cincinnati Poodle Club - Breeder referral phone number is (513)554-2698; email [email protected]. Their web site is http://cincinnatipoodleclub.org.

For the Toledo area: Key to the Sea Poodle Club - Breeder Referral is Joyce Wilson (419) 866-5622, email [email protected]

For the Cleveland area: Western Reserve Poodle Club - Breeder Referral is Kathleen Bencin (440)442-3295, email [email protected]. Their web site is Western Reserve Poodle Club Welcome to Western Reserve Poodle CLub!.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

When I am looking for a pup, I want a breeder who has health, conformation and temperament as a priority. The dam and sire are tested for various health issues and proven sound dogs in a show and / or agility competition. The breeders that I have been so lucky to get pups from, have all loved their chosen breed and strive to better the breed with each litter. They have all been very conscientious about not inbreeding. Poodles live 15+ years, so you want as healthy a pup as possible. 
I absolutely agree with Johanna, contact a local poodle club.


----------



## VJM (Oct 28, 2019)

I don’t see any indication that they are a reputable breed, and several red flags. There are so many awesome responsible poodle breeders out there that I think you can do a lot better.


----------



## New2Poodles (10 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Before you select a breeder, I strongly suggest you contact the nearest poodle club for recommendations.
> For the Cincinnati area: The Greater Cincinnati Poodle Club - Breeder referral phone number is (513)554-2698; email [email protected]. Their web site is http://cincinnatipoodleclub.org.
> 
> For the Toledo area: Key to the Sea Poodle Club - Breeder Referral is Joyce Wilson (419) 866-5622, email [email protected]
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice! I have reached out to several specialty breed clubs since seeing this reply. Wish me luck!


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

I don't see any health testing by this breeder besides the genetic testing, but there are other tests that should be completed. An easy way to check is for chic numbers on ofa.org.

They also don't seem to do any show or confirmation with their dogs or any sports. 

They state they're breeding for service dogs but I don't see anything that proves that. And if they were truly breeding for service I'd think they'd go above and beyond wit toh health testing to ensure that their dogs will remain as healthy as possible for the people they're serving. And I don't see that.

I think you can probably find better breeders out there.

Also I don't like it when breeders use the word "adopt". You are not adopting a dog from a breeder... You are buying a dog. Unless the dog was returned to the breeder from a previous owner, if you are buying a puppy you are buying a puppy.


----------



## New2Poodles (10 mo ago)

naybaloog said:


> I don't see any health testing by this breeder besides the genetic testing, but there are other tests that should be completed. An easy way to check is for chic numbers on ofa.org.
> 
> They also don't seem to do any show or confirmation with their dogs or any sports.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response! I was going off what the breeder told me via messages and the information they provided on GoodDog.com.
I will definitely consider this information when looking for a breeder!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! I like that their breeding dogs have completed their Canine Good Citizen, but I see no mention of health testing or proof they are in fact “Champions.” What do they mean by that?

And have you confirmed they do the following minimum testing on their dams and sires?






Toy Testing - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org





It looks to me, based on their Good Dog page, they’re not doing any sort of patellar luxation evaluation. Here’s why this is concern:









Luxating Patella in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital


The patella, or kneecap, is normally located in a groove on the end of the femur (thigh bone) just above the stifle (knee). The term luxating means out of place or dislocated. Therefore, a luxating patella is a kneecap that moves out of its normal location. Pet owners may notice a skip in their...




vcahospitals.com





(Also—and this is a personal preference, definitely not a deal breaker—I’m not a fan of breeders using the term “adoption” when selling puppies. It’s language that tugs at the heart strings and obscures the fact you’re entering into a commercial transaction.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oops! Didn’t see that nearly identical reply from @naybaloog. 

Hope you’ll keep us posted on your search, @New2Poodles!


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oops! Didn’t see that nearly identical reply from @naybaloog.
> 
> Hope you’ll keep us posted on your search, @New2Poodles!


🤣 Love it that we agree tho!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Adding to the excellent info and suggestions above, these are some tips to aid in researching and selecting a quality, conscientious breeder.
You can also read information directly from one of our members who is a very well-respected breeder here.

*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.*
What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the quality, conscientious breeders are _always _breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from.*
For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US and Canada. A bottom-line difference is between those who are breeding primarily for profit and those who are breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breeding's are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews*,
a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance.*
Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

*The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet".*
Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

_I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks._


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. *The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing is a mix of physical exams and, for miniatures and toys there is also one DNA test.*

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Toy Poodle recommended testing from the PCA with results listed on OFA

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚

Miniature Poodle (just in case you expand your choices)

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PRA test is a DNA test. The others are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.

*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy*
doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety recommended by the Poodle Club of America. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed*.
If they rule out coverage for health conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times*
and that wait is stretched well into 2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts*, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences* are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend* in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel* outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are*
those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience". A breeder using marketing terms like teacup, royal, giant don't really know poodles in relation to the breed standard. Pricing differently for size or color is also marketing.

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights
(*breeding rights which allow the next generation of pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission. A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.*
That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of ___ (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
_Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


To start a search for a breeder, use the official Poodle Clubs first. PF has a lot of resources to view also, and individual recommendations will be made too. Compare those to the information above for a good shot at a quality, conscientious breeder and a happy, healthy poodle.

-----

A note on "Champion bloodlines" or variations of...

The phrase "Championship _lines_" is nearly meaningless unless, as Phaz23 points out, the dam and sire are the champions, and their dams and sires...

"Championship" counts in the conformation ring, to prove that each generation is meeting the breed standard. It's not a given, an inherent trait that gets passed down.


----------



## New2Poodles (10 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Adding to the excellent info and suggestions above, these are some tips to aid in researching and selecting a quality, conscientious breeder.
> You can also read information directly from one of our members who is a very well-respected breeder here.
> 
> *We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.*
> ...


Thank you so much for the all of this great information! Everyone has been so helpful!


----------



## New2Poodles (10 mo ago)

With everyone’s advice, I am now only contacting breeders from speciality poodle clubs.
I do want to make sure I am supporting responsible and humane breeding. I need to find a dog with a good enough temperament to be trained as a therapy dog. This is my first time buying from a breeder, so I am having to educate myself as I go. I worked in the vet field for a few years and saw a lot of animal neglect and abuse among backyard breeders. I am willing to pay a good amount if I know without a doubt I am supporting the right cause.

Is it fair to say that a breeder in a specialty poodle club is a good candidate? I have my long list of questions to ask, if course, but are they already good breeders since they are in the specialty club? (Clubs like the ones mentioned in the above comments)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi New2Poodles, the clubs will likely have a member who fills the role of breeder referral. They can provide you names the club knows; the referral person is someone who knows a lot.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

New2Poodles said:


> *are they already good breeders since they are in the specialty club*? (Clubs like the ones mentioned in the above comments)


Not necessarily--along with asking tons of questions, I highly recommend that you meet the breeder and puppy in person. Good for you for doing this research. Make sure to read up on all the health issues poodles are prone to so you know what you're getting into. Even well-bred poodles such as mine can have serious health problems.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Any breeder that you have questions about, please feel comfortable to post and ask. Some of us may have had personal experience and if not, other sets of eyes on available info might be useful.


----------

